# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Διαρροή νερού

## goosey

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ & μερικές μέρες στάξιμο νερού απο τον τοίχο.
 Συγκεκριμένα βγαίνει λίγο μεσα απο πλακάκι τοίχου μπάνιου &  φτάνει & ως στον κάτω όροφο όπου στάζει πλέον αρκετά το νερό απο τη γωνία του ταβανιού με τον τοίχο.
Επειδή μιλάμε για κάθετο, προφανώς πρόκειται για την ιδια διαρροή απο σωλήνα ύδρευσης.
Οι σωλήνες είναι πια 28ετίας και μεταλικοί(χάλκινοι?).
Τι μπορεί να γίνει σ αυτές τις περιπτώσεις? Μπορεί ο υδραυλικός να βρεί κάπως το σημείο σπασίματος(με κάποιο όργανο πχ) χωρίς να σκάψει όλη τη γραμμή? Λέω, στην περίπτωση που είναι σε ένωση, να σκαφτεί μόνο το επίμαχο σημείο για να αντικατασταθεί μόνο η ένωση.
Αν πρόκειται για απάσιμο σε οποιοδήποτε σημειο του σωλήνα τι πρέπει να γίνει?
Αντικατάσταση μέρους του σωλήνα γίνεται ή χρεάζεται ολόκληρο το τμήμα απο μια ένωση σε άλλη?
Δυστηχώς θα πρέπει να ανυσηχώ και για όλους τους σωλήνες του σπιτιού?

----------


## nyannaco

Δυστυχώς πολλές φορές το νερό "περπατάει" αρκετή απόσταση μέσα στον τοίχο, ακόμη και οριζόντια, από το σημείο της διαρροής μέχρι εκεί που εμφανίζεται, κάνοντας τα πράγματα δυσκολότερα.
Κατ'αρχήν θα πρέπει να αποσαφηνιστεί αν η διαρροή είναι από σωλήνα ύδρευσης, σωλήνα αποχέτευσης, σωλήνα καλοριφέρ, κάποιο σιφώνι μπαλκονιού από πάνω αν υπάρχει, ή δεν-ξέρω-τι άλλο.
Η διαρροή/ροή είναι σταθερή και συνεχής; 'Η μήπως εντείνεται π.χ. μετά από τράβηγμα στο καζανάκι, πότισμα/πλύσιμο μπαλκονιού από πάνω, ή ή καποιο άλλο μη συνεχές γεγονός;

----------

goosey (17-10-14)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

οι χαλκοσωλήνες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χαλάσουν αν είναι χαλκινοι 
αν είναι από σιδεροσωλήνα δεν αποφεύγεις τα σπασίματα γιατί κάπου θα έχει τρυπήσει  και τώρα αρχίζει το μαρτύριο 
Από σιφόνι το βλέπω δύσκολο  
παλιά έβαζαν τα θερμοσίφωνα μέσα στο πατάρι πάνω από το μπάνιο 
Έχω δει πολλές φορές αυτό που λες να είναι από το θερμοσίφωνο που τρύπησε Δες στο πατάρι έχεις νερό?
σε τι ύψος βγαίνει στο δικό σου πλακάκι? αν είναι στου 60 πόντους, σκάψε εκεί που βγαίνει 10 πόντους πάνω  10 κάτω για να  βρεις τη σωλήνα και θα είναι τρύπια!!
Το ύψος που βγάζει το νερό από τρύπια σωλήνα μέσα στο λουτρό είναι συνήθως ανάμεσα στο ύψος της μπαταρίας του μπάνιου και του νιπτήρα

----------

goosey (17-10-14)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

ΑΡχικά βεβαιώσου ότι η διαρροή είναι από σένα και όχι από τον διπλανό ή από πάνω.
Κοίτα και από την πίσω πλευρά του τοίχου μήπως υπάρχει σημάδι υγρασίας.

----------

goosey (17-10-14)

----------


## goosey

> Δυστυχώς πολλές φορές το νερό "περπατάει" αρκετή απόσταση μέσα στον τοίχο, ακόμη και οριζόντια, από το σημείο της διαρροής μέχρι εκεί που εμφανίζεται, κάνοντας τα πράγματα δυσκολότερα.
> Κατ'αρχήν θα πρέπει να αποσαφηνιστεί αν η διαρροή είναι από σωλήνα ύδρευσης, σωλήνα αποχέτευσης, σωλήνα καλοριφέρ, κάποιο σιφώνι μπαλκονιού από πάνω αν υπάρχει, ή δεν-ξέρω-τι άλλο.
> Η διαρροή/ροή είναι σταθερή και συνεχής; 'Η μήπως εντείνεται π.χ. μετά από τράβηγμα στο καζανάκι, πότισμα/πλύσιμο μπαλκονιού από πάνω, ή ή καποιο άλλο μη συνεχές γεγονός;


εννοείται έχω *χρονικά* τσεκάρει-παρατηρήσει πότε διαρρέει κλπ:
***χρονικά μόνο εννοώ οτι δεν γνωρίζω  το ακριβές σημείο.
***Mιλάμε για μονοκατοικία 2όροφη,δεν υπάρχει άλλος γύρω.
***η διαρροή είναι σταθερή.
***Κατηγορηματικά δεν έχει σχέση με καλοριφέρ-μπαλκόνια-αποχετέυσεις-θερμοσίφωνες, το έχω τσεκάρει.
Υπήρχε μια περίπωση για τα καλοριφέρ αλλά έχω κλειστά τα πάντα απο πρόπερσι, τα σώματα-τα νερά -κυκλοφορητές και τα πάντα απο τις βάνες του καυστήρα. 
***Με κλείσιμο στη βάνα του 2 ορόφου, σταματάει εντελώς η διαρροή *μετα απο λίγες ώρες*. Αυτό εξηγείται απο τη σωστή παρατήρηση σου ότι κάνει ώρες διαδρομής :OK: .
***Επάνω απο το σημείο που μπάνιου που ανέφερα υπάρχει η ταράτσα καλυμένη με σκεπή όπου στην πλάκα υπάρχουν οι συνδέσεις του ηλιακού. Όμως το νερό δεν εμφανίζεται επάνω στο ταβάνι, ούτε στον τοίχο αλλά βγαίνει λίγο στα τελευταία κάτω πλακάκια του μπάνιου, στη συμβολή με το πάτωμα του μπάνιου. Γι αυτό πιστεύω δύσκολο να είναι επάνω στις συνδέσεις του ηλιακού.
Απο την άλλη, δεν έχω και πρόσβαση να δω τι συμβαίνει στις συνδέσεις, η σκεπή είναι κλειστή απο παντού για μέσα, μόνο πρόσβαση επάνω στη σκεπή έχω.
Αν δοκιμάσω να κλείσω τις βάνες του ηλιακού σημαίνει δεν θα παίρνει νερό ο ηλιακός, όμως το νερό θα ανεβαίνει ως το μπάνιο, δεν νομίζω να δείξει κάτι αλλά θα δοκιμάσω.
***οι σωλήνες αν θεωρήσω οτι είναι όλοι ίδιοι στο οίκημα, απο έναν που φαίνεται στο ισόγειο είναι σιδηροσωλήνες.
***Παράξενο: Aπο το κλείσημο της βάνας του 2 ορόφου, μου κλείνει περιεργως τα νερά και στο ισόγειο, ενώ στον 1 όροφο δεν μου τα κλείνει(μιλάμε βέβαια πάντα για τα κρύα νερά, αφού και στον 1 όροφο αφού κλείνει το ζεστ'ο του ηλιακού). Η διαδρομή δεν είναι πάντα απο κάτω πρός τα πάνω?
Δηλ αφού το νερό ξεκινάει απο την κεντρική διανομή απο το ρολόι του Δήμου πάει απο το ισόγειο προς τα πάνω, σωστά? Πως είναι δυνατόν με το κλείσημο της βάνας στον 2 όροφο να έχω νερό στον 1 όροφο κα να μην έχω στο ισόγειο?  Αν λέει κάτι, πληροφοριακά στο ισόγειο πριν το διαμέρισμα υπάρχει και η εγκατάσταση του καυστήρα, αλλά απο κει δεν έχω πειράξει κάποια βάνα.
Και παλιοτερα βέβαια το είχα παρατηρήσει, αλλα αφού δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα δεν μου φάνηκε περίεργο.
Πάντως απο το δαίδαλο των σωλήνων που βλέπω στο δωμάτιο του καυστήρα,είναι περίπλοκα τα πράγματα, και σίγουρα υπάρχει κάποια περιέργη σχέση του νερού ύδρευσης του ισογείου με τον ηλιακό, αφού απο τη βάνα του 2 ορόφου περνά κατευθείαν το νερό του ηλιακού.
***Πριν 12 μήνες είχε τοποθετηθεί θερμοπρόσωψη εξωτερικά. Επειδή συνέβη σε άλλο σημείο της οικοδομής τρύπημα αλλά σε μονό τούβλο, υπάρχει περίπτωση χτυπήματος του σωλήνα απο τα τρυπάνια απ εξω και να βγάλει τώρα το πρόβλημα?

----------


## goosey

_Πάντως απο το δαίδαλο των σωλήνων που βλέπω στο δωμάτιο του  καυστήρα,είναι περίπλοκα τα πράγματα, και σίγουρα υπάρχει κάποια  περιέργη σχέση του νερού ύδρευσης του ισογείου με τον ηλιακό, αφού απο  τη βάνα του 2 ορόφου περνά κατευθείαν το νερό του ηλιακού._

διόρθωση-να το εξηγήσω λίγο: πιστεύω πως επειδή απομονώνεται ο ηλιακός δεν έχει νερό και το ισόγειο.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

κλείσε το ζεστό νερό του ηλιακού να δούμε αν είναι το ζεστό ή το κρύο. Όταν κλήσεις το ηλιακό μέσα στον ηλιακό υπάρχει ένα ύψος νερού 20εκ γιαυτό όταν το κλήσεις άνοιξε το ζεστό νερό για να φύγει το απόθεμα. Μετά βλέπεις αν σταματήσει να βγαίνει.
το ότι κλείνεις το νερό και έχεις στο β όροφο μπορεί να έχουν κάνει διακλάδωση στην εισαγωγή και να έχει κάθε διαμέρισμα δική του.
*****Αν οι βάνες δεν είναι σφαιρικές φρόντισε να είσαι σίγουρος οτι κλίνουν γιατί με το καιρό πιάνουν πουρί και δεν σφραγίζουν)
το νερό βγαίνει κοντά στο μπάνιο ή στο νιπτήρα? το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει τρυπήσει η σωλήνα που βρίσκεται πιο πάνω από αυτό το πλακάκι.
Ρωτα πόσο καιρό ειναι τα πλακάκια τοποθετημένα θα βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ Αν είναι με το παλίο σύστημα "τσιμεντο" Σπας ένα δυο και βρίσκεις το πρόβλημα
Τα πλακάκια από πίσω ΔΕΝ είναι γεμάτα τσιμέντο  Έχουν στη μέση τσιμέντο, ενώ οι γωνίες είναι άδειες Έτσι αν έχει τρυπήσει ο σωλήνας πιο πάνω βγαίνει το νερό από τον επόμενο αρμό
αν έχει γίνει ανακαίνιση, το πιο πιθανό να έχουν κολλήσει τα πλακάκια πάνω στα παλιά.

----------

goosey (07-11-14)

----------


## goosey

update
κι όμως παιδιά δοκίμασα και έκλεισα τον ηλιακό(μιλάμε για ακριβώς τη βάνα της συσκευής του ηλιακού, όχι στις σωληνώσεις κάτω) και η διαρροή σταμάτησε.
Και τώρα το περίεργο: Tον ξαανάνοιξα και έχει τώρα 19 μέρες που δεν άρχισε πάλι η διαρροή.
Τι να υποθέσω, οτι κάνει τόσες πολλές μέρες να μαζευτεί το νερό μέσα απ τον τοίχο?
Αποκλείεται, γιατί προηγουμένως όταν ξαναάνοιγα έπαιρνε κάτι ώρες για να αρχίσει. Εδώ μιλάμε για 19 μέρες.
Απο την άλλη, ο ηλιακός λειτουργεί κανονικά, ζεστό στο κύκλωμα έρχεται. Να περιμένω κι άλλο πριν τα ...σπάσω?

----------


## xsterg

καπου εχει διαρροη και χανει σταγονα σταγονα. η διαρροη της μιας σταγονας στο 5 λεπτο που δημιουργει προβλημα μπορει να κλεισει και απο μονη της. απλα και μονο με τα αλατα του νερου! δεν αποκλειεται βεβαια να παρουσιαστει παλι στο μελλον. κατι τετοιο εχει γινει και σε εσενα.

----------

goosey (12-11-14)

----------


## goosey

δυστηχώς η διαρροή προς το παρόν φαίνεται μόνο στον μετρητή της ύδρευσης, όπου γυρίζει αργά αλλά σταθερά.

----------


## xsterg

αρα δεν ειναι σταγονα σταγονα. για να φαινεται στον μετρητη καπου λιμναζει το νερο. δεν ειναι δυσκολο να το βρεις.

----------


## goosey

Δυστηχώς σας ξαναβρίσκω μετα απο ενα χρόνο και δεν είναι για καλό...
Είχε σταματήσει εντελώς η διαρροή και επανήλθε μετα απο 15 μήνες!  Κι αυτή τη φορά πιο εντατικά.
Αρα πάμε στην περίπτωση να βούλωσε ολο αυτο το δάστημα απο μονο του, απο τα άλατα, τι να πω...
Σκάφτηκε ο τοίχος, κόπηκαν οι σωλήνες - απομονώθηκαν και μαζί αποκόπηκε κι ο ηλιακός - παρόλο που δεν εμφανίστηκε το ακριβές σημειο διαρροής, αλλά είναι πλέον βέβαιο οτι είναι στο κύκλωμα του ηλιακού, στο κομάτι του σωλήνα μέσα στην πλάκα(στο τσιμέντο) που κατεβάινει στο σπίτι .
Τώρα οι λύσεις είναι φυσικά 2.
*Η οικονομική:*
 αλλαγή μόνο αυτων των σωληνώσεων με τρύπημα της πλάκας.
*και η λύση "θέλω πολλά λεφτά / χρόνο /φασαρία κλπ"* :Sad: 
δηλ  νέες - εξωτερικές χάλκινες?- σωληνώσεις σε όλο το δίκτυο της οικοδομής  λόγω του φόβου οτι θα ξανασυμβει σε άλλο σημείο...

Στην δευτερη περίπτωση  λοιπόν έχετε υπόψιν απο που πρέπει να ξεκινήσει η νέα σωλήνωση? Απο την παροχή/ρολόι έξω στο δρόμο ? Ρωτώ  γιατί εκεί μπορεί να υπάρχουν κολήματα...

----------

